# why do i still feel baby moving..



## Tara158505

i am highrisk been to 3 u/s 2 where fine last good u/s was at 11w3days then last week at 13w 3days i was told no heartbeat but i still feel baby moving and im sure that's what it is ive had 3 kids and 5 pregnancies i know the difference im so freaked out idk what to think surely they didn't mess up and i don't want to have false hope but ive tried to get some info on this and can't find anything on this its not like a bubble either its like its doing flips ive felt it several times i would be 14w 2days today no signs of mc however i know it can take several weeks for your body to realize its lost the baby ive been so upset that i can't tell if my symptoms are lessening or if im just trying to convince myself they are because i don't want to think im in denial and im not i accept it but want to hurry and move on and ttc again, but if there is a chance i would like to know i wish i had a Doppler just to see, next time ill buy one to check it everyday but i can't get an explanation of this movement its low in my pelvic where the baby would be and i felt it last night this morning a few times ive been feeling the baby since about 10 weeks but since i was told no hb idk what to think anymore.. anyone ever experienced this??


----------



## Celesse

I'd go for a second opinion, or a re-scan to put your mind at rest. I really hope that they have made a mistake and yours in one of those miraculous stories. 

It could be (and I apologise if this is upsetting to hear) the dead baby being moved around by gravity and your movement. I know that after inter uterine deaths later in the pregnancy mum can still believe she is feeling baby move as movements in the mothers body push the baby around. If your sensitive enough to feel movement so early on it could be that this is what you are feeling. 

Other explanation is its bowel related and since the pregnancy is far enough gone to displace everything in your pelvis it feels different than in your non pregnant state. 

I'm speculating though, I've never read anything of someone still feeling early movements after miscarriage has been diagnosed.


----------



## Topanga053

Like Celesse, I haven't heard of anyone feeling movements after a miscarriage was diagnosed, so I would also urge you to get a follow up scan, just to be safe. It is possible for them to make a mistake and miss the heartbeat.

That said, my mother-in-law has always said that she swore she felt her twins moving after she gave birth. Obviously she wasn't really feeling the movement because she had already given birth, but she swears up and down that she continued to feel it for awhile after the birth. At least in her case, it reminds me of people who lose their arm and then feel their fingers or feel a pain in their hand. The phenomenon of "phantom limbs" has been well documented, so I don't see why it's different for pregnancy... I think it's entirely possible for women who have felt movement and then are no longer pregnant (whether because of birth or a miscarriage) to continue to feel the sensation of the baby. I have never read anything about it, but it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm so sorry for what you're going through. I haven't lost a baby after being able to feel it but I would get phantom twinges and pulls after a m/c until the hormones went down. And after my son was born I would get phantom kicks for about 3 or 4 months afterwards. I think it's like how amputees can get ghost pains in the limb that isn't there anymore. I think it's tough for the brain to let go.

But saying that, I'd definitely get a second opinion just to put your mind at ease.


----------



## Tara158505

Topanga053 said:


> Like Celesse, I haven't heard of anyone feeling movements after a miscarriage was diagnosed, so I would also urge you to get a follow up scan, just to be safe. It is possible for them to make a mistake and miss the heartbeat.
> 
> That said, my mother-in-law has always said that she swore she felt her twins moving after she gave birth. Obviously she wasn't really feeling the movement because she had already given birth, but she swears up and down that she continued to feel it for awhile after the birth. At least in her case, it reminds me of people who lose their arm and then feel their fingers or feel a pain in their hand. The phenomenon of "phantom limbs" has been well documented, so I don't see why it's different for pregnancy... I think it's entirely possible for women who have felt movement and then are no longer pregnant (whether because of birth or a miscarriage) to continue to feel the sensation of the baby. I have never read anything about it, but it makes perfect sense.

that's exactly what ive been thinking phantom movements you hit it right on and i haven't passed the baby yet im suppose to go back today but the dreams are gone but i have really bad morning sickness now and i am just worried my mind is playing tricks on me its not like i want to go around saying hey i can feel the baby move and people think im crazy cause im not im not in denial either i accept it but think about the what ifs i also think my tummy is going down however its just now been a week so idk if that's even possible or if im trying to convince myself its not alive or vice versa i honestly don't know i lost one in june nothing like this never even got to feel it move they didn't do a vaginal and tried for only a minute i don't know if checked for blood flow but once when i looked over i saw blue and red color just like a patch idk they didn't walk me through any of it the baby did look lifeless and laying on the bottom but it looked the same lastnight only she got it to move idk i don't want to be one that believing things that aren't true i want to move on but how can you when you still feel it and haven't passed it yet i know it can take weeks on but like i said the vivid dreams are gone that's about it i had them the night i found out that's it but idk what to think im so confused and hurt


----------



## Tara158505

Starry Night said:


> I'm so sorry for what you're going through. I haven't lost a baby after being able to feel it but I would get phantom twinges and pulls after a m/c until the hormones went down. And after my son was born I would get phantom kicks for about 3 or 4 months afterwards. I think it's like how amputees can get ghost pains in the limb that isn't there anymore. I think it's tough for the brain to let go.
> 
> But saying that, I'd definitely get a second opinion just to put your mind at ease.

 yeah im sure its just wishful thinking im not hopeful.


----------



## minkysouth1

Tara,

I just checked back on this forum today and felt I had to reply. I don't think you're mad or that you're experiencing phantom sensations. I lost my baby on 24th September, but found out at the 12 week scan a few days before that my baby had died at about 10weeks. My shock was made worse because I had been feeling movements for about 2 weeks before the scan, so thought everything was ok. I felt my DD early and unmistakably and my DS from about 14 weeks, so I was quite confident that things were fine. The scan confirmed that what I had been feeling must have started after the death of my baby, but even after the scan, I continued to feel movements until I had a natural miscarriage a few days later. When I was in the gynae unit after the miscarriage, I asked the doctor if she had any idea why I felt these movements, cos it made me feel like some deluded woman to be feeling my poor dead baby kick. She said that after a loss and before a full MC, the baby can move around with your movements as everything starts to come away and your body prepares to miscarry. This has happened to you too, sweetie. So sorry for your loss. I know how you must be feeling and send you big hugs. XXX

Just to add, all these sensations stopped completely once my MC was completed. No 'phantom twinges' at all, once my baby had passed.


----------

